
Show HN: Prray – “Promisified” Array in JS/TS - benbbbb
https://github.com/Bin-Huang/prray
======
benbbbb
Somedays I found that it would be much more natural and tidy if I could write
code like this:

    
    
        const jsons = await urls.map(fetch).map(r => r.json())
    

So Prray appeared. It is compatible with normal array, but comes with async
method supports. And it is well-tested, zero-dependency.

It also supports async method chaining that makes somethings like magic.

